# Sinn U200



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Did you guys already see this. 37mm and fully tegimented case. Wr is 2000m
I like it but maybe a bit too small for its thickness as a dive watch

sorry it is in Dutch but the only news I found










http://horloge.info/nieuws/Een-nieuw-kleintje-van-Sinn-de-U-200-uit-Duits-U-Boot-staal/549


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Smokin' Hot! A proper toolwatch for the ladies!

No Copper Sulfate capsule? What???

Edit: Sinn selected a bad name for it!
U1 - 1000m WR
U2 - 2000m WR
U1000 - 1000m Wr

U200 - 200m WR . No, 2000m WR!!

U2L - 2000m WR,Llady
U2LS - 2000, WR, Lady, Schwartz


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Tom, you scooped me!

I handled this watch last week and started the Ladies Sinn poll to gague it's potential market. Sinn asked me not to mention its exhistance before the official release at this years' Düsseldorf Boat Show. Here are the vitals:

SINN - U200

*Model: *1012.010

If you are serious about diving then you should already be familiar with the range of specialty diving watches. The U2 is water proof up to an unbelievable 2000m. It is packed with features and special Sinn technologies and is intended for serious sports people and professional divers who require reliable, state-of-the-art instruments.

*Technical Data Model U200 and U200 SDR*

*Dial: *Black
*Case material:* U-boat steel
*Band: *Black silicon
*Base movement:* ETA 2824-2
*Movement winding:* Automatic
*Jewels:* 25
*Crystal: *Sapphire - anti reflective on both sides
*Case back:* Solid U-boat steel, Screw-down crown
*Water pressure resistance:* 200 bar / 2000 m
*Case diameter:* 37.0 mm
*Watch height:* 14.6 mm

*Special technology:*
Water/pressure resistance tested by Germanische Lloyd, Hamburg
Divers' turning ring
Ar-dehumidifying technology


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah! So no capsule.
Still awesome.
Edit: I guess the reason is there is no space for it on the side of the movement? And it would be difficult to machine a hole for it through the space where the lug meets the case.

Personally, I would prefer a capsule and no Argon. Applies to all U-series watches. Easier to service where I live.
Or at least no Argon symbol on the dial.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Janne said:


> Ah! So no capsule.
> Still awesome.


This is a very sweet watch in the "flesh", with a nicely domed crystal that blends perfectly with the angle of the bezel. :-!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

nice looking, but darn, I wish they would have made it in a 40mm size... the original U series was too big for me, now this is too small... guess you can't win 'em all :think:

Ladies, have at it :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## david Anthony (Feb 11, 2006)

forget the ladies, I have a number of vintage watches that are 35mm-38mm so i don't see why I couldn't strap this one on to my puny wrist as well. ;-)

Tegimented case and U2 hands!! |> The only thing I don't like is the argon fill


----------



## dbradford (Jun 30, 2006)

I sort of like it too.:-! It's finally in a size range I can handle, and I like the dial and hands, but I'm not really crazy about the AR symbol on the dial either.:think: I'll be watching as more information comes out, and eventually reviews and wristshots.b-)


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

The 37x14.6mm dimension is going to look quite chunky as it is unusually thick for the relatively small dial. I'm glad that Sinn is making different models across a wide range of sizes. Plus, the date placement is awesome on this watch.


----------



## Mr modnaR (Dec 12, 2009)

gr8sw said:


> nice looking, but darn, I wish they would have made it in a 40mm size... the original U series was too big for me, now this is too small... guess you can't win 'em all :think:
> 
> Ladies, have at it :-!
> 
> ...


I'm with you, damn, that was close to being perfect!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> This is a very sweet watch in the "flesh", with a nicely domed crystal that blends perfectly with the angle of the bezel. :-!


Thought there was something going on!

Very nice, I've a feeling it'll look even better in the flesh but very tidy design; compact toughness!

I was a bit worried that Sinn was going to release a mainstream 47mm (which they still may do), but I think this is a far more sensible addition to their line.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

...on the photos on the Sinn website (I think they are still working on the english version) - you can see that it *DOES* have the copper-sulphate capsule - excellent.

http://www.sinn.de/sinn.php4?Modellreihe=44


----------



## Mr modnaR (Dec 12, 2009)

Also: is it me, or are they solid end links?


----------



## Mr modnaR (Dec 12, 2009)

Apparently it's "qwer" & "asdfasdf":


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

david Anthony said:


> forget the ladies, I have a number of vintage watches that are 35mm-38mm so i don't see why I couldn't strap this one on to my puny wrist as well. ;-)


I think the dial is going to look awfully small with that wide bezel on a 37mm case... plus the 18mm lug width is a turn-off... JMHO...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

andy_s said:


> ...on the photos on the Sinn website (I think they are still working on the english version) - you can see that it *DOES* have the copper-sulphate capsule - excellent.
> 
> http://www.sinn.de/sinn.php4?Modellreihe=44


You are right, the capsule looks to be on the side of the case

http://www.sinn.de/Modell/U200.htm


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr modnaR said:


> Apparently it's "qwer" & "asdfasdf":


It's now updated with english translation - must have just done it this afternoon.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

polishammer said:


> You are right, the capsule looks to be on the side of the case


Good, exactly where it should be. A proper U watch then!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Look terrific~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Mr modnaR (Dec 12, 2009)

Janne said:


> Good, exactly where it should be. A proper U watch then!


Out of interest, is there a reason you say that, or is it just personal preference?

I'd have thought: the less 'holes' in the case, the less likely you'll get water in there?


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm still desperately waiting for a 40mm U series Sinn. 

37 might just look a bit feminie even on my puny wrists.


----------



## InvictusAlpha (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that the cat is out of the bag on this, does anyone have any idea what the proposed price will be?


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

About £1250 w/o bracelet.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

I like it! Looks great.


----------



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

On my hit list... what a beauty. I will outfit on a Black Sailcloth with red stitching. b-)


----------



## Sinn756 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what type of clasp the rubber strap offers? The regular or the butterfly type?

And I would love to see some more owner pictures online.

Thanks,

Robert
(Sinn756 owner, but also a "U" series fan...)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sinn756 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of clasp the rubber strap offers? The regular or the butterfly type?
> 
> ...


Welcome Sinn756,

The U200 comes standard with the regular deployant but can be ordered with the butterfly.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Ran across this in "search mode". Such a cool watch. In the time since this thread wen dormant, has anyone gotten a U200? I too would love a 40, 41, or 42mm U watch. 37mm might be a stretch even for me and my small wrist.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

The coolest thing about this watch is that Sinn manages to get a 2000 m rating in a 37 mm case. It's much more technically impressive than a typical dress-watch-sized movement in a bloated case.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

hydrocarbon said:


> The coolest thing about this watch is that Sinn manages to get a 2000 m rating in a 37 mm case. It's much more technically impressive than a typical dress-watch-sized movement in a bloated case.


Yeah. Although it *is* pretty tall!

There appears to be a very slight bezel overhang on the case. If this is so, I wonder if it wears more like 38mm? If so, that'd bring it right into the lower end of the size spectrum for use by most males, I think. If Watchbuys had it, I'd probably think about it pretty seriously. I suppose they could order it.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I bought one for my wife...and would feel like a CD if I wore it...;-)


----------

